# Neuer AMD 13.9 Grafikkartentreiber Linux



## Abductee (21. September 2013)

AMD Catalyst 13.9 Proprietary Linux Display Driver | Planet 3DNow!

Wurde mittlerweile zwar wegen einiger Bugs wieder zurückgezogen, aber konnte den jemand testen?
Ich finde leider nichts darüber was die neue Version so mit sich bringt.
Bessere Unterstützung der aktuellen APU`s?
Neuer Befehlssatz FMA4?
Höhere FPS in den Spielen?

Solche News würd ich mir auch auf PCGH wünschen


----------



## freezy94 (25. September 2013)

Ich denke, dass du mit einem Wunsch nicht viel erreichen wirst.

Warte doch bitte einfach, bis eine neue Version erscheint und sieh dir die Patchnotes an.
Hier wirst du kaum Support bekommen.

Gruß


----------



## blackout24 (1. Oktober 2013)

AMD Catalyst 13.10 Linux 

Leider fehlt mir irgendwie sowas wie "General Performance Improvements" bei dem Changelog.


----------



## Abductee (1. Oktober 2013)

Leider Beta-Status


----------



## ubuntu1967 (3. Oktober 2013)

Von TE >>>


> Bessere Unterstützung der aktuellen APU`s?
> Neuer Befehlssatz FMA4?
> Höhere FPS in den Spielen?



Jetzt meine Meinung als Anfänger:
Zum AMD Treiber, braucht man noch den passenden Kernel, und dann muss das Linux OS das auch unterstützen.
Der Umschwung unter Linux ist die teilweise Ablösung von Xorg nach Wayland oder Ubuntu mit Mir/Xmir .
Sicher bin ich mir nicht, ich hoffe ich gebe das jetzt richtig weiter.
In den nächsten Tagen kommt Ubuntu 13.10. Mir/Xmir wird nicht installiert, befindet sich aber in den Repos?!
Abductee Inventory>>>


> 2x Opteron 6272 | Asus KGPE-D16 | 16GB 1333MHz CL9 | GT520 | Intel 320
> E3-1230V2 | AsRock Z77 Extreme 4 | 8GB 1600MHz CL9 | GTX760 | Samsung 840 Pro


GT520 oder GTX760 kenne ich nicht, damit habe ich keine Erfahrung.
Spiele gibt es unter Linux einige, da ist die FPS aber nicht so wichtig wie unter Windows.
Vielleicht wäre eine CPU/APU/GPU AMD A XXXX mit 65 oder 45 Watt Verbrauch besser, und Energiesparender, für Abductee dem TE.


----------



## Abductee (3. Oktober 2013)

ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre eine CPU/APU/GPU AMD A XXXX mit 65 oder 45 Watt Verbrauch besser, und Energiesparender, für Abductee dem TE.


Das steht nicht zur Debatte, mein Linuxrechner ist ein i3 mit einer GTX650.

Mich interessierts ob der Treiber von AMD mit der neuen Version (die wieder zurückgezogen wurde) wesentlich verbessert wurde.
Mehr FPS in Spielen, stabiler, Temperaturen vernünftig auslesbar, etc..
Der hätte ja einige Verbesserungen mitbringen sollen.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin Anfänger, und leicht fortgeschritten in Sachen Linux Ubuntu/einige Zeit Debian.
Zur Sache Linux FPS: 
glxgears <<<einfach, bekannt mit den Zahnrädern
Phoronix<<<Benchmarksuite
Hardinfo<<<Alternativer Gerätemanager mit CPU Benchmark
Wine und Furmark (Pelziger Donut) ???
In Linux Virtuellbox und Windows und Benchmarksuite???
An den TE:
Die CatalystTreiber von AMD haben unter Windows aber auch unter Linux keine interne Diagnose die man als Benchmarksuite nutzen könnte.
Ansonsten vor dem  Einkauf von Linuxspielen darauf achten ob es eine Benchmark mit FPS gibt.
Temperaturen kann man mit der Desktop-Catalyst-Treiber-Manager nicht auslesen, unter Windows nicht, und auch unter Linux nicht.


----------



## Abductee (4. Oktober 2013)

ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> Temperaturen kann man mit der Desktop-Catalyst-Treiber-Manager nicht auslesen, unter Windows nicht, und auch unter Linux nicht.



Selbstverständlich kann man unter Windows mit dem CCC die Temperatur auslesen.
Unter Linux gings mir dabei aber darum das man überhaupt was auslesen kann.
Mit normalen Programmen wie x oder psensors war es mir nicht möglich eine HD5770 auszulesen, über die Kommandozeile schon.
Hatte gehofft ein Update vom Treiber würd da helfen.


----------



## maikeru (5. Oktober 2013)

man kann schon längers die Gpu Temperatur oder die Clocks auslesen.

einfach:

aticonfig --od-gettemperature

oder

aticonfig --od-getclocks

und schon bekommt man sie angezeigt.

was mich eher wundert das es kein sonsors plugin dafür gibt.

edit: 
sollte doch eigentlich nicht so schwer sein, da man ja eigentlich nichts von den chips auslesen muss.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe Ubuntu 12.04.3 (64 BIT) installiert. Ich habe allerdings AMD 13.4 installiert.
Habs mal versucht, ist aber quatsch, siehe unten.
internet@andy-desktop:~$ aticonfig --od-gettemperature

Default Adapter - AMD Radeon HD 7480D
                  Sensor 0: Temperature - 4294961.50 C


----------



## maikeru (6. Oktober 2013)

haha gerade auch bei meiner liebsten ausprobiert ----> gleiches ergebnis.

Ich denke aber das dies auf APU-s beschränkt ist denn ich habe auch auf der Cpu Seite noch keine wirklich brauchbaren Temps ausgelesen bekommen. 

edit: was natürlich auch sein kann das der Gpu-part der Apu sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr heiss wird ))


----------

